# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Battle Master w/ UA Dragonlance Knight feats.

## MadBear

The UA that lets you pick knightly orders in order to gain access to some specific combat maneuvers seems like a good way to have a ton of maneuvers and some additional uses of superiority dice (the big difference being that these ones recharge on a long rest). 

Has anyone else played with these, and how did it feel? Having a bunch more maneuvers and more dice, seem like a good way to keep the fighter class interesting (especially with the extra maneuvers from other sources that are out nowadays).

----------


## Dork_Forge

So you want to use this in addition to Martial Adept and Superior Technique? 

And how come the UA specifically?

----------


## Psyren

> So you want to use this in addition to Martial Adept and Superior Technique? 
> 
> And how come the UA specifically?


I'm not the OP, but I assume he wants the UA versions because they come with BM maneuvers + superiority dice, rather than the similar yet different "PB/LR + roll a d8" features from the release version.

----------


## Dork_Forge

> I'm not the OP, but I assume he wants the UA versions because they come with BM maneuvers + superiority dice, rather than the similar yet different "PB/LR + roll a d8" features from the release version.


Ah I see now, I hadn't read the published version of the feats until tonight. How... needless? They're basically still just maneuvers anyway, ah well.

----------

